# Hi from Plymouth, UK



## Guy'n'Jane (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello,

Two newbies for the price of one - Jane &amp; Guy from Plymouth, UK. We have been keeping mantids for only a few months and are completely hooked (have both always kept pets - of many varieties).

We have suddenly become very popular with our friends, who seem to want to come round and see the mantids all the time (its costing us a fortune in tea).

We are really looking forward to chatting to you all and hopefully someone can help us identify two of our mantids too.

Guy &amp; Jane


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Guy'n'Jane (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes, we have made our first post...woohoo :lol:


----------



## mantisfart2 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi and welcome,  there are some really good breeders in your neck of the woods, it shouldn't be to hard to expand your collection.


----------



## Guy'n'Jane (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds good  although if I leave him to his own devises we would have a huge collection - he is already planning the extension of our front room, something about a ghost super colony...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 28, 2009)

Guy said:


> Sounds good  although if I leave him to his own devises we would have a huge collection - he is already planning the extension of our front room, something about a ghost super colony...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol: 

Hello Guy and Jane, and welcome to the forum! I hope you'll enjoy and learn much about mantis keeping here.  I think it's great you are both into them, and I look forward to seeing you around on the boards!


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I wish my friends thought my mantids were cool  I just get strange looks until I convince them to come look at them.


----------



## Guy'n'Jane (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Katnapper - this forum is great!

Bryce, what can we say, its probably more due to the fact that there isnt much to do in Plymouth


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 29, 2009)

Weocome to the forum, nothing like a pet bug to make people come around, sorry u are out of tea, was gonna stop by and have a spot! from OHIO!


----------



## Guy'n'Jane (Dec 29, 2009)

Been out and bought more tea (we cant survive without tea and must make sure we have some incase a fellow bug lover drops by, especially from OHIO) :lol:


----------

